# Electro-diesel multiple units for Amtrak



## NeueAmtrakCalifornia (Oct 25, 2019)

One of the biggest obstacles that affects Amtrak services is having to change engines to venture non-electrified tracks from electrified tracks. This affects the Northeast Regional and the Keystone/Pennsylvanian. Sure there's the ALP-45DP from Bombardier but Amtrak ruled them to be too slow and heavy for use on such services. Instead of investing in another locomotive, Amtrak can instead invest in a multiple unit. This dual-mode multiple unit would be based off the Stadler FLIRT bi-mode models that are used in Europe or the Hitachi Class 802s that are used in the UK, albeit adapted for American rails (i.e. 3 voltages, crashworthiness, a larger design).

What can Amtrak gain by buying this kind of train set?

* Amtrak can start selling and even retiring P40s/P42s that would have been used on the Northeast Regional and Pennsylvanian.
* Amtrak can lease or even sell several of the ACS-64s that would have been used for the Northeast Regional and Keystone/Pennsylvanian services to other electric commuter railroads. I can see MNCR using them for Penn Station services as they can do 12 kV 25 Hz and 12 kV 60 Hz (which the M8s can't), MARC for express services on the Penn Line (this would also retire the HHP-8s in use), and SEPTA for a future NEC express line. Additionally, Amtrak can sell some of them to MBTA for services on the Providence line.
* Just like with the P40s and P42s, Amtrak can also start retiring their Amfleet cars (many of which are past 40 years of age


----------

